# spray foam target



## cyoda1 (Feb 19, 2008)

i was wondering if anybody has tried this. i heard this from a old friend.
take a cardboard box roughly a 2 foot x 2 foot and tape all the corners and top with 2 layers of duct tape and buy 3 cans of spray in sealing foam insulation found at your local homedepot or lowes. drill a small hole in the top of the box and inject all 3 cans of this foam in the box. let it set and expand for 24 hours and your ready to shoot. i thinnk this would be good for older bows but i wasnt sure if it is good for todays compound bows that shoot over 300fps. any comments


----------



## barnesronald (Jan 3, 2009)

I've done this with a turkey decoy. It stops the arrow but if you hit it in a thin section it buries about fletching deep. Also it took more than 24 hours for mine to dry because I did it in stages to make sure there wasn't going to be any gooey spots.


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

I could be wrong but I don't think canned insulation is dense enough to stop an arrow. I made one that was 8" thick for a longbow target and was burying arrows up to the nock. Even with another 16" of foam I doubt it would stop an arrow from a compound.


----------



## u812sds (Nov 5, 2009)

*spray foam*

i dont think it will last very long either


----------



## Dextreme (Jul 7, 2005)

I haven't personally tried it, but there have been a few posts in the past where people have tried it and they claimed the arrrows were super tough to pull out. As I remember, it was discussed in one of the threads about "Blob" targets.


----------



## legacycycles (Jan 3, 2010)

I just took a box about the same size,2'x2'x10" and filled it with other cardboard,that i broke down(folded flat).Tape the top down,spray painted some circles on it and bingo.I shoot an older compound bow with 50 lb draw and dont go nowhere close to going through it.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

I put some in a worn out Block target, and 3D target. It stops arrows great, but doesn't really "self heal" so it doesn't take long to shoot through a spot.


----------



## msamn (Jan 3, 2010)

I have tried this and have shot it with my 30 # longbow, for this it works just fine. 
I have heard from some friends who repair their own 3D targets, that this can be used for temporary repair, but it does not last long.
As others above have said, it won't likely hold up to the heavy draw wts or fast compounds. 
Spray foam can be a quick and easy way to make a target but I think its uses are limited.


----------



## caa (Sep 16, 2009)

As an alternative to spray foam I experimented with polyester fiber pillow stuffing and packed a hen turkey decoy as tightly as i could with it. It works great for my son with his compound and will stop my Rampage set at 70# even at 15 yards without even penetrating the opposite side. I just kind of stumbled on to idea but so far it works greatand cost me nothing! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up Just my .02 for what its worth.:teeth:


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

i did the spray foam n garbage can let it dry arrow blasted right through. put a boggy board in front of works great or three boggy board glued together. for about 9 dollars


----------



## oregon bowman (Aug 17, 2008)

spray foam in a box dose work i work at a manufactered home plant and we spray the leftover insulation in a box and take them to camp during season :thumbs_up


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*Does anybodt know*

* what about the foam they use for fiberglass boats, that foam that goes in between the glass and the inside of the boat body. or can you even get a hold of that stuff or not.*


----------



## INABIL (Oct 22, 2007)

*Canned Insulation*

I guess there are different kinds out there.

A while ago I used canned insulation to fill in cracks around a fireplace, when it dried you could shape it with rough sand paper. But a friend of mine bought a bottle the other day to repair his 3-D target and it seemed to be made of the same material. Very flexible and the holes closed after pulling the arrows out.

I'm gonna try and make one out of this same stuff he used. I'll have to ask him where he got it.


----------



## Edwardo (Dec 30, 2008)

Maybe you could mix a little quick crete with it..That would stop the arrows...HE HE HE


----------



## Jeefer (Jan 21, 2010)

The cans you get at the hardware stores are whats considered .5lb foam. I made my target out of roofing foam (2.5lb) and it works great! been using it for about three years now and it still stops the arrows at the halfway point from 20 yards.
If you stop at a roofing supply house they carry small kits for roof repairs.


----------



## WNYBuckHunter (Sep 13, 2009)

As long as you dont just use the light, cheap foam, it works great. I picked up the idea from a buddy that uses it to fix his 3D targets.


----------



## TPG (Dec 2, 2009)

drenalinxt said:


> * what about the foam they use for fiberglass boats, that foam that goes in between the glass and the inside of the boat body. or can you even get a hold of that stuff or not.*


Divinycell is expensive.


----------



## r2t2 (Feb 8, 2003)

I had some success with an industrial foam sprayer contractor that was working on a building. A depression was made in some sand about 4 ft across and covered with plastic. Spraying was done in layers of 3-5 inches. This was important, as each layer produces a tough skin that helps to stop the arrows. The final target is mushroom shaped with a center thickness of 12-16 inches. The thicker the better and the more layers the better. The wide width makes is possible to utilize the whole target. We used it for broadheads and field points and it lasted several years. I tried using a box and just filling with it foam. It did not work well. The biggest problem is finding a foam contractor willing to do the spraying.

RT


----------



## TPG (Dec 2, 2009)

http://www.smooth-on.com/Rigid-and-Flexible/c10_1121/index.html?catdepth=1


----------



## blobmeister (Oct 7, 2009)

For another alternative, check out BLOB archery targets!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1133428

You won't be disappointed! :wink:


----------



## Macwas (May 26, 2019)

never seen one before


----------



## steelhorse (Feb 5, 2008)

I thought about doing that but didn't think it would last long.


----------



## mwitt07 (Jun 4, 2018)

agree


----------



## Danmielke (May 27, 2019)

Good job


----------



## browntd (Nov 27, 2017)

never seen one


----------



## jsnell1988 (Jun 9, 2019)

There is a company in GA that makes them, I'll have to find out who it is/where they are located.


----------



## Wihunt608 (Jul 1, 2018)

I think a lot of the target companies hand pour their targets. I know 365 archery tired going to a spray rig and all targets would mushroom out and not have a flat surface.


----------



## Izzy6675 (Jun 30, 2019)

I use it to touch up my 3D targets and it will get me a few more shoots before I replace the cores


----------



## droptinez (Aug 3, 2015)

nice


----------



## marcusjgarza (Nov 24, 2021)

barnesronald said:


> I've done this with a turkey decoy. It stops the arrow but if you hit it in a thin section it buries about fletching deep. Also it took more than 24 hours for mine to dry because I did it in stages to make sure there wasn't going to be any gooey spots.


I'm about to do a foam turkey decoy also. Good to know I need to do stages


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

You've got to remember something when working with spray foams. IT EXPANDS! Let's say that a can of foam sprayed into an open area will yield 10 cubic feet of insulation. (just a random guess) Spray that same can into an enclosed container that is 2 or 3 cubic feet and put something FLAT like a piece of plywood on top of the open side and then put a cinder block on top of it to hold it down, you'll end up with something that has a much greater density than just spraying it into the open air.

A couple of years ago I took a can of Greatstuff and stuck the tubular nozzle into whatever voids i could find in my Blob. It did a very good job, but what I didn't do was put something flat over the face of it to seal it off and hold it down. I ended up with a lot of spots where the foam oozed out of the face of the target. No problems, it just could have been done better.


----------



## Daddymac (Oct 27, 2014)

If repairing a target with spray foam this method has worked well for me in the past on 3D targets.

Clean the shot out area and make sure the target is dry, I used a reciprocating saw and a knife to cut out cone shape in the target.
Tightly wrap the cut out area with several layers of plastic wrap.
Inject the foam through a small hole in the plastic, fill as completely as possible and allow to dry for a day or two.
I used a sander to shape things up after removing the plastic and did some touch up painting.

As others have stated. the spray foam is not like original, it just is not going to take heavy use, but it is a great way to get a little more life out of a target with very little effort or cost.


----------



## El Mago (May 21, 2020)

I tried and the arrow pierces him like a hot knife in butter


----------

